# La pavoni users/maintenence



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking for a supplier of a group head (old) service kit only rather than the complete machine full blown kit. Any ideas?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you mean this? http://www.fairfaxcoffee.com/Maintanence/Spare-Parts/La-Pavoni-Lever-Spares/La-Pavoni-set-of-group-seals-(new).aspx


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Orphan Espresso? They're in Idaho, but their service is fast and excellent.


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for replies...I can buy a full kit for £25, I was hoping someone might be offering a group kit for about a tenner or something.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Surely you're better off getting the whole kit and having spares? Either way, Espresso Services should be able to send you just the parts you want. Have a look here http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/la_pavoni_replacement_parts.html


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

The usual seals in the group need replacing time after time but for the most part the spares will remain spares, what I resent is paying the huge mark up for what are mostly off the shelf parts that cost three pence.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I kind of understand what you mean. I had a Gaggia Factory for 18 months or so and only ever needed to change one or two of the gaskets so it seems a shame to have to buy a whole kit.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

You can always try here;

http://www.frashell.com/


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

My machine didn't come with a single basket and I'm struggling a bit making singles in a double basket, does anyone know where I can get a single basket for a '97 LP Pro machine?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The link above. Because it's the old group I believe they are more expensive. Somewhere around the £15 mark, don't quote me though.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

funinacup said:


> The link above. Because it's the old group I believe they are more expensive. Somewhere around the £15 mark, don't quote me though.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Thanks....£23 ouch. Will it be a bit easier to use?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You say you're struggling to make singles from your double basket... Are you only putting a single amount of coffee in? The double basket works best with 12-17g of coffee (give or take) so if you're only putting in 7-10g for a single then it won't extract properly.

Buying a single basket will allow you to use less ground coffee but they are more fussy about grind size, dose and distribution due to the shape of them.

Put up a picture of your usual dose in the double basket, or even a video 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, only putting 7 - 8g in a double. Why would it not extract properly?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Because it's a bigger basket and there are more holes, the resistance within the basket is lower, meaning the shots will pour too quickly. Also the bed of coffee will be too narrow and channelling will most likely occur,meaning that some parts of the ground coffee will extract more than others and your shot will be completely imbalanced. Stick to single baskets for singles or make a double and split it into two.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I decided to up the dosage to 10g which just about fills a double filter and my shots are a lot better. I'm still using a plastic tamp which I'm used to now but I'd like to upgrade if they're are any recommendations (48/49mm).


----------

